# Rice disaster



## Robo410 (May 22, 2006)

I have never had a problem cooking rice.  Uncle Ben's, Carolina, Goya, sticky or parboiled, short grain medium grain long grain, just never had a problem.  There is a ratio of water to grain, simmer time, lid on etc.  

I have never had a probelm cooking rice until ... last night.  Was making a paella, and used a good quality organic rice, long grain, (20 min) but...even an hour later the rice was part mush part crunch...what a disappointment.  
This was a major organic food producer, sealed bag, no damage visible, not a bulk item. And I have used this brand before with good results making regular boiled rice.

The recipe I use is TNT and have been making it for years.  I was not suddenly at high altitude, although my blood presure may have spiked.  THe only difference was I had this rice which was good to use once before adn I grabbed it and ... not good.  Next time...Uncle Ben's.  There is a reason for certain processes...regularity, uniformity, guaranteed results.


----------



## Constance (May 22, 2006)

If you want a long grain rice, Riceland Rice is a good one. That's what I use for my Jambalaya, simply because that's what my Cajun cooking mentor used.


----------



## Gretchen (May 22, 2006)

Julia Child's recipe for paella is the BEST and she recommends Uncle Ben's. Arborio would also be the other choice--and thinking about your post, you may have had arborio and didn't fix it with the correct technique.


----------



## mish (May 22, 2006)

Robo, can you share the recipe, and perhaps we can figure out what went a muck.


----------



## Robo410 (May 22, 2006)

it was not arborio
and the reipe is fine
it was fluke of this organic item that "got stale" and cooked unevenly


----------



## CharlieD (May 22, 2006)

I have had this happened to me too. It is most disgusting taste, some of the rice is way overcooked and some is simply raw, yuk. 

I have been using Rice Land long grain parboiled rice for years now and absolutely love it.


----------



## Gretchen (May 22, 2006)

I didn't say it was the recipe
Glad you know what caused it since you seem to have posted asking for help
Glad it wasn't arborio but thought it worth a mention.
Won't bother you again.


----------



## Robo410 (May 22, 2006)

Gretchen, not a bother at all, sorry I was rushed. (did you see my spelling!! eegad!) I was posting mainly to say..."hey it happens, even when I think I got it all under control."  And also to make a point that sometimes the "processing" of foods is for a reason.


----------

